# Canon ip4500



## Lurking (Nov 16, 2007)

Are there any generic drivers for Win98SE for this machine or should my wifey have taken it back?

Thanks for any advice.

Lurking


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Unfortunately, you need at least Windows 2000 installed to use the printer.


----------



## Lurking (Nov 16, 2007)

eneles thanks for that. brother-in-law seemed to think there was a way around this.

Wifey has a lappy with XP Pro which her daughter is using for PolyTech and hopefully will return by years end.

Pity the shop didn't give her this advice.

Lurks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I looked for modified drivers, but couldn't find any.


----------



## Lurking (Nov 16, 2007)

eneles, thanks for your trouble.

Wifey is looking at a new computer, a Compaq SR5040AN with 19" lcd screen, 160gig hd, 512mb ram 3.46Hz and Vista?. $NZ799.00

Regards,

Lurks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're welcome. :smile:

Please start a new thread if you want help choosing a new computer.


----------



## Lurking (Nov 16, 2007)

eneles, thanks and we certainly will.

Daughter brought back wifey's Acer lappy with XP Pro and I have set up the IP4500 on that and it's running just fine.

We just have to set up the pc trolly to bring the scanner cable to connect, just a case of taking the desktop and screen away to make room.

Thanks again,

Lurks.


----------



## ylavi (Feb 21, 2008)

eneles said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately, you need at least Windows 2000 installed to use the printer.


That may be the official line but I believe that the ip4500 is very close to the ip4300 which does have win98 drivers. I installed those and could at least print the Windows test page. I haven't used it for anything else yet. Either way, the properties pages are very similar to those for the ip4500 with the w2k driver.


----------



## Lurking (Nov 16, 2007)

ylavi said:


> That may be the official line but I believe that the ip4500 is very close to the ip4300 which does have win98 drivers. I installed those and could at least print the Windows test page. I haven't used it for anything else yet. Either way, the properties pages are very similar to those for the ip4500 with the w2k driver.


ylavi, thanks for your reply. Have put the old PC General with Win98SE to one side until daughter requires the use of wifey's lappy.

She kept the ip4300 driver cd, so will try and see if that will make the ip4500 work.

Thanks again,

Lurks.


----------

